
Owner of photobomb horse demands share of £2,000 selfie prize - rayascott
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/feb/02/owner-photobomb-horse-demands-share-2000-selfie-prize
======
rayascott
"I’m not giving them the holiday either. They would have to come on the
holiday with me – and that isn’t happening unless we’re both in a saddle
together on the horse."

